# Knee problem: canted bindings or airbag (raiden binding)?



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

I have both canted and airbag bindings, both are great, much better than my old bindings. U have a busted knee.
Make sure your angle settings and stance width aren't putting unnecessary pressure/twisting on your knees too.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Great boots and aftermarket insoles first, then I'd say canting.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I've had nasty knee problems for a while ever since some injuries. I got some canted bindings a year ago and I find they help a lot. I rode my rock board a few times the other day and the flat bindings immediately hurt my knees.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.
Seems that canting is the way to go.

Hey nivek I know boots is something very personal to look at but do you have any recommendation?


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd say the airbags are what you want if the pain only comes from landing jumps and the canting is what you want if the pain comes from riding in general. Plus I totally agree that you should get comfy boots with insoles if you don't have some already. They can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> I'd say the airbags are what you want if the pain only comes from landing jumps and the canting is what you want if the pain comes from riding in general. Plus I totally agree that you should get comfy boots with insoles if you don't have some already. They can make all the difference in the world.


Well, all the pain come from landings so it's a little confusing right now.

I'm between raiden phantoms and ride capos. Which would be better for a blacklist? And more important my knees?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

sxdaca said:


> Well, all the pain come from landings so it's a little confusing right now.
> 
> I'm between raiden phantoms and ride capos. Which would be better for a blacklist? And more important my knees?


Phantoms. The metal frames of the Capo ride harsher.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I think overall cushioning will be better than canting. For example I have 2 pairs of K2 Formulas that have canting, but mostly plastic baseplate. On the other hand my NOW IPO's don't have any canting whatsoever, but the great minimal baseplate and cushioned footbed works great. My knees like the IPO over the Formulas.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

I think factory canting isn't right for everyone. I ride with no pain and when I got canted bindings my back leg hurt. I finally switched the binding footbed for a flat one from some old bindings. I have really go fitting boots with custom footbeds.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Canting hurts the inside of my knees after long days and I don't like how it feels when pressing. Definitely like my Raidens Phantoms better than any binding i've been on.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree. I had Ride Delta bindings with the wedgie footbed (2.5 cant I think) and didn't notice much at all with them. With my Raiden Zero bindings, my feet feel more comfortable/natural in their position and the airbags do a pretty good job at cushioning big jumps and when you hit the lip on medium sized jumps.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

How is the the durability on the raiden bindings?


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

sxdaca said:


> How is the the durability on the raiden bindings?


For me it's been pretty good. One of my toe straps started to come apart at the seam, but I contacted Nitro right away and they sent me two new pairs of straps right away. I haven't had to switch them out yet, I'm just keeping them as spares. Other than that they've held up great. Just a little bit of paint chipping on one of the highbacks but i'm pretty sure most bindings get like that after a while. Also, Raiden has a two year warranty on their bindings where it seems like a lot of other companies only have a one year warranty. So that's a really big plus for me.


----------

